# eBay Has Been Hacked Changed Your Password



## Le Beau Serge (May 17, 2014)

Just heard on BBC News eBay has been hacked so please change your password. You'll likely get an email today telling you to do so if you've not already got one. Just thought I'd post and let you all know.

Serge

if someone could fix the typo in the title I would be greatful thank you.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Change your eBay password or your TC password?


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

No need to change my TC password...I doubt anyone would want to post as me?!!


----------



## Le Beau Serge (May 17, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Change your eBay password or your TC password?


Sorry if I was not clear your eBay password.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

JCarmel said:


> No need to change my TC password...I doubt anyone would want to post as me?!!


That doesn't sound like the sort of thing the real JCarmel would say.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

................................................ never mind, sorry.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Merci, Le Beau Serge.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Why bother hacking at all as I thought everyone just used Password for their PC then 1234 for their banking PINs and burglar alarms?

I have enough problems remembering my name and the memory span of a gold, now what was I saying again 

It's election time here so I'm off to vote and then for a drink in a nearby country pub :cheers:

Tomorrow is another day, let's call it Freja's one :kiss:


----------

